

Give early stage employees the respect they deserve - joelandren
http://joelandren.com/2014/12/30/giving-early-stage-employees-the-respect-they-deserve/

======
dpods13
Completely agree with what OP is saying, but I think he means a four year
vesting period, not a four year cliff. A cliff is the amount of time you have
to wait until your shares start vesting. The vesting period is the length of
time it takes for all your shares to vest.

The standard agreement in Silicon Valley is a four year vesting period with a
one year cliff. You'd had to be insane to agree to a four year cliff.

~~~
joelandren
Yes, thanks for comment. I fixed it, four years vesting. (This is why I should
get pieced proofread before I post.)

